# Found banded pigeon or dove



## Joliboo (May 16, 2013)

We found a bird with a copper band that begins with IRAN. Any ideas? It's not flying but is walking around. Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not sure if you can track the owner of that one. where is your location? is it possible for you to care for the pigeon to see what it's immediate needs are and then go from there?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You need to intervene and catch it, it is domestic and used to being taken care of and cannot survive by itself. Thank you.

Here is a link with ideas on catching it:http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html

*


----------



## Joliboo (May 16, 2013)

I've got it in a cage inside with food and water. I've never taken care of a pigeon, so if you have any recommendations please let me know! It didn't try to fly when we caught it. It's more active today than yesterday, and is eating. I'm giving it wild dove feed from the bird store near me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Joliboo said:


> I've got it in a cage inside with food and water. I've never taken care of a pigeon, so if you have any recommendations please let me know! It didn't try to fly when we caught it. It's more active today than yesterday, and is eating. I'm giving it wild dove feed from the bird store near me.


*Thank you for the update. Can you post a picture of the bird?

*


----------



## Joliboo (May 16, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm doing this right, but hopefully I've got a photo attached here!


----------



## Joliboo (May 16, 2013)

Also- how can I tell if its wings are clipped? Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can easily tell if the wings are clipped they will be short. This may be a young bird and definitely not flying because it is sick. 

Please make sure the bird is kept in a warm area free from drafts of air.

Is she eating well, what does the poop look like?*


----------



## Joliboo (May 16, 2013)

She (can you tell it's a she?) is eating well for sure. I got her some grit but I haven't seen her at it. It seems like she forgets where the water is. I keep showing her and then she drinks, but I haven't seen her drink on her own. She probably has though. Her poop is squirty, dark green in the center and liquidy white and clear. She sort of flew chicken-style from the couch to the bookshelf. I haven't given her a lot of chances to prove her ability though because I'm worried that she'll get hurt.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where is your location.? there may be a member that is close enough to help out as the bird does look sick to me and may need an antibiotic. UNLESS, you are will to adopt this bird and give her a name and take her to the vet to get her some meds.


----------



## Joliboo (May 16, 2013)

I can get her the meds. I have a friend on it already. Also there are several people who have told me about neighbors with pigeons (in Albany ca) so I may find her owners soon. I hope she's ok! How do you know she's a she?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Joliboo said:


> She (can you tell it's a she?) is eating well for sure. I got her some grit but I haven't seen her at it. It seems like she forgets where the water is. I keep showing her and then she drinks, but I haven't seen her drink on her own. She probably has though. Her poop is squirty, dark green in the center and liquidy white and clear. She sort of flew chicken-style from the couch to the bookshelf. I haven't given her a lot of chances to prove her ability though because I'm worried that she'll get hurt.


*Not sure if she is a hen, just looks like it. We don't recommend meds if we don't know what the disease might be. she just may need her gut ph put back on track and repopulate good bacteria. Can you put a drop of organic apple cider vinegar in the waterer, or give some probiotics? That will sure help crowd out bad bacteria.*


----------



## Joliboo (May 16, 2013)

Ok great! What kind of probiotics do you recommend? I've got the apple cider handy already so I'll do that right away. Thanks! And I've got a call in to a vet as well. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Joliboo (May 16, 2013)

FYI I've got an appointment with the vet tomorrow!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Avian vet?*


----------



## Joliboo (May 16, 2013)

Well, it's the vet that I was referred to for birds. So I suppose so. There's a wildlife hospital nearby, but they don't take domestic animals at all. They were my first thought but the band made me think they would turn me away, and they're a bit far to drive for that. I've taken many animals there but they only take native wildlife. I called my vet and told them the situation and they gave me the number for a local vet that sees birds. If nothing else, I'm pretty sure I'll get another reference. 
I have probiotic capsules- do you break them open and put them in the water, or what?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not too sure the human probiotics are good for pigeons. There are probiotics for birds and vitamins for birds over the counter. if you are using Apple Cider Vinegar then 1 spoon per gallon use.
Good luck with the vet. And thank you for caring for the cute little one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of people use human probiotics.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Joliboo said:


> Well, it's the vet that I was referred to for birds. So I suppose so. There's a wildlife hospital nearby, but they don't take domestic animals at all. They were my first thought but the band made me think they would turn me away, and they're a bit far to drive for that. I've taken many animals there but they only take native wildlife. I called my vet and told them the situation and they gave me the number for a local vet that sees birds. If nothing else, I'm pretty sure I'll get another reference.
> I have probiotic capsules- do you break them open and put them in the water, or what?


*Sprinkle some on the seed, just use a tiny bit of olive oil to get it to stick.*


----------

